# Fishing boat "Girl Mina" of Wick. Info sought



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi all,
I have just been advised of the death of this old timer, and was looking to research its history.
She was built/owned by my family during her fishing career, and later moved to Stromness as a dive charter boat.
Who can tell me about her?
I know that she was built by Mackay of Wick for my Great Grandfather William Stewart, as a replacement for his steam drifter "Spectrum"?? 
Info on the Spectrum welcomed as well please!?
I would like to build a scale model of her, depicting her in her heyday.
Any pics of her are most welcome.
Here are some pics of her demise recently that I have found on the web.
Over to you guys.
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Girl Mina*

If you get in touch with donald mackay who is a member of S/N he will have a lot of info on the Girl Mina.


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Wully.
Its appreciated!


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Barry the Girl Mina was built at Dan Alexanders yard in Wick in 1932 Length overall 50ft keel length 45 ft Beam 15.5 ft Draft 7 ft 24.61 tons gross and nett 
The Spectrum Reg No 137720 was built of steel by Brooke at Oulton Broad for the Admiralty as HMD Spectrum in 1918 She was handed over to the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries for disposal on 29/9/1920 97 Tons Gross Length 86.20ft breadth 18.5 ft Draft 9.3 ft Engine was a 42 SHP 18 inch triple expansion by Wigzell and Pollit of Sowery Bridge 
1920 sold to RG Roe and reged in Ramsgate as Spectrum R343 sold to Messers W Stewart G Stewart Mr Crowe Mr Duncan Mr Steven Mr Crowe Mr Cormack all of Wick in 1922 and reged as WK 217 Sold 1930 to Mrs WAtt and Murray of Gardenstown and reged BF196 In 1945 she was sold to Northern Trawlers of London with same reg In 1948 sold to J Buchan and others with the reg PD73 and remained there until scrapped in 1953 She was on harbour service duties during the 1939-45 war The folks to ask re a picture of the Spectrum would be some of the Wick Society members such as Andy Anderson or Malcolm Bremner the harbourmaster at Wick I remember seeing a picture of her in her Ramsgate days but I cannot mind where!!


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Donald,
Thanks very much for the info. Alexanders was where the medical center is now I believe. The info about Mackays being the builders came from the web. A trusted source eh!!?
My mother told me about her being broken up last night. I didnt even know she still existed.
I have mailed the current owner for the latest news.
I will contact the Wick Society for more info on her.
The info you have given is fantastic. I really didnt expect such info in as short a space of time!
I have a pic of her in Kirkwall reg. She must have gone over the firth after our lot had her, and fished there too for a while.
Also, the pics I have show two different wheelhouses. A small one with 3 front windows from the gallery here, and my pic shows 4 front windows.

Barry


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Barry Ian Muir from Sanday bought her from Wick reg K919 The late Pat Eke skippered her at the seine net for him before Ian took her to Orkney Im not sure when the second wheelhouse went on her but it may have been just after the war


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Yer a mine of info Donald. Thanks.
Its yersel that was speaking to my mum lately then? I have the old pic that supposedly shows Kelly with me. Im off home to show it to her.

Barry


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Aye Barry it was There are a couple more pics of her on the Gallery here I should have the date when they put out the Bolinder engine somewhere.. I beleive they got rid of it as the engine beds were of oak and and couldnt absorb the "thump" of the Bolinder unlike the Scandinavian boats with the softer wood engine beds (I have been told this and if its false dont shoot the messenger)


----------



## jorvikmik (Oct 7, 2007)

*Girl Mina*

I have a lot (and I mean a lot) of photos taken over the last three years including a lot below decks to show her construction. A folder of about 13.5mb so if you haven't got adsl it could be a problem though I could write it to a cd and post it to you no problem. jorvkmik(HAT)graemsay.org.uk


----------



## jorvikmik (Oct 7, 2007)

*Girl Mina*

Just dug through a load of old files and found a sketch with dimensions of eng room, holds etc. Terry the present owner is away South just now but should be phoning me. I'll ask if he has any more details of her.


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
Donald, thanks a lot. I really should have researched this a long time ago.

Jorvikmic, Thanks for the offer. I have sent you a mail, and should be able to handle folders of that size no problem here.
I sent an e-mail to Terry via his website when I began searching for info.
Any info on her is very much welcomed. The more info and pics I can get, the better the model will be.

Im currently building a model of the Fifie "Swan" from Shetland. It will be fully radio controlled. I have a build thread on a model forum.
Have a look here if your interested-
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=714572

She aint finished yet, but should be sailing in the next couple of months or so.

Barry


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

*swan*

tut, tut, Barry, black mark for you, "plastic" hull, whats wrong with wood, build it right.
jw


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hiya John, hows yersel?

I had to take the cheats route im afraid! The new bairn dictates the time spent on models now. The Girl Mina will be wood though, I promise!!

Barry


----------



## cadboll (Oct 19, 2007)

*Wev'e got the same GT Grandfather.*

Hello Miniman,
I was aboard our old family boat last year when i was up in Orkney, we filmed her, and the mannie who owned her offered us a lift over to Scrabster for nostalgias sake, we were already booked on the ferry and had the car as well so we had to decline his offer.
He also offered her to us for £14000, but we declined that as well, she was a poor looking old lady and probably needed at least £20000 to get her back in reasonable shape, it's a shame, but that's the way of it.
All the best,
Mike Sutherland.


----------

